# Working on Orders



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got some time to turn and thought I had better get started on my Christmas orders. I have a bunch. Here are 5 ornaments of 18 done. My sister and another lady wanted just some fancy icicles that would be the bottom of my 3 piece ornaments. Didn't want the ornaments just the icicles. So I figured what a great time to practice icicles (finials). Both are extremely happy with them so guess all is good. Icicles are Osage Orange, spalted maple, walnut, one maple with purple heart and one maple with bocote. The ornaments are 2 spalted maple, 2 cherry and 1 cedar. I have 13 snowmen that the LOML just painted so will get pictures after they dry. All are finished with rattle can lacquer. A few of the ornaments I sprayed with glidder silver and some with glidder gold I got from Michaels. Came out great.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

must resist............

must resist.......................

must not give in........must resist...................

you're killin' me here Bernie!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

At $50 an hour each of those should cost as much as the tree. I will not alow the wife to see those.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill and John. 

Bill you know you can't resist the force of the black hole. It is just a matter of time.:lol::dance3::laugh:

John the ornaments take me about 25 minutes apiece. The icicles which are a little more delicate take me around 40 minutes each.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

looking good as usual


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Those would make one very nice looking Christmas tree! Beautiful!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice work again Bernie. I love it when Christmas season rolls around and we get to see all the goodies off your lathe :yes2:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Deb and Bob. I love Christmas and have a lot of fun turning things for Christmas. Simple, fast and gives me great satisfaction.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Next year you can add holoween to you turning collection. Little turned pumpkens, and gosts to add to the trick or treat bag would be great. Yes I never grew up. Also it would save on dentis bills no sweets.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful and inspiring Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Maurice and John. Yep John I have some ideas for Holloween but those will have to wait for next year. I hope to have a carving tool by then. To much to do now so will wait.


----------



## RCCHRE (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Harold.


----------

